# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزارهای تحت شبکه >  بدست آوردن سریال و یا mac address مودم

## ar031181

با سلام 
من دنبال کدی برای پیدا کردن سریال مودم و مک آدرس آن میباشم خواهشمند است کمکم نمائید

----------


## Touska

با استفاده از این Dll می توانید این کار را انجام دهید.

موفق باشید  :flower:

----------


## javad3d

> با استفاده از این Dll می توانید این کار را انجام دهید.
> 
> موفق باشید :flower:


 

ببخشيد كدوم dll...

----------


## vcldeveloper

به دلیل Upgrade سیستم سایت به vBulletin ضمیمه های پست های قدیمی در آن زمان حذف شدند.

----------


## qazwsx

> با استفاده از این Dll می توانید این کار را انجام دهید.
> 
> موفق باشید  :flower:


من اینو لازم دارم اگه لطف کنید ممنون میشم

----------


## دنیای دلفی

حالشو ببر :

library MacAddress;

uses
  SysUtils,
  Classes,
  NB30,
  Dialogs,
  Windows;

Function GetAdapterInfo(Lana: Char): ShortString;
Var
 Adapter: TAdapterStatus;
 NCB: TNCB;
Begin
 FillChar(NCB, SizeOf(NCB), 0);
 NCB.ncb_command := Char(NCBRESET);
 NCB.ncb_lana_num := Lana;
 IF Netbios(@NCB) <> Char(NRC_GOODRET) Then
 Begin
   Result := 'Error';
   MessageDlg('Error',mtError,[mbok],0);
   Exit;
 End;

 FillChar(NCB, SizeOf(NCB), 0);
 NCB.ncb_command := Char(NCBASTAT);
 NCB.ncb_lana_num := Lana;
 NCB.ncb_callname := '*';

 FillChar(Adapter, SizeOf(Adapter), 0);
 NCB.ncb_buffer := @Adapter;
 NCB.ncb_length := SizeOf(Adapter);
 IF Netbios(@NCB) <> Char(NRC_GOODRET) then
 Begin
   Result := 'Error';
   MessageDlg('Error',mtError,[mbok],0);
   Exit;
 End;
 Result :=
   IntToHex(Byte(Adapter.adapter_address[0]), 2) + '-' +
   IntToHex(Byte(Adapter.adapter_address[1]), 2) + '-' +
   IntToHex(Byte(Adapter.adapter_address[2]), 2) + '-' +
   IntToHex(Byte(Adapter.adapter_address[3]), 2) + '-' +
   IntToHex(Byte(Adapter.adapter_address[4]), 2) + '-' +
   IntToHex(Byte(Adapter.adapter_address[5]), 2);
End;

Function GetMACAddress: ShortString;
Var
 AdapterList: TLanaEnum;
 NCB: TNCB;
Begin
 FillChar(NCB, SizeOf(NCB), 0);
 NCB.ncb_command := Char(NCBENUM);
 NCB.ncb_buffer := @AdapterList;
 NCB.ncb_length := SizeOf(AdapterList);
 Netbios(@NCB);
 IF Byte(AdapterList.length) > 0 then
   Result := GetAdapterInfo(AdapterList.lana[0])
 Else
  Begin
   Result := 'Error';
   MessageDlg('Error',mtError,[mbok],0);
  End;
End;

Exports
 GetMACAddress;        //Exports Function

begin
end.

----------

